# Janesville Area Cubing Club



## Cubalion (Jan 15, 2017)

I was wondering if anybody in or near the Janesville area would like to start a cubing club with me.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 16, 2017)

My guess is that you're close enough to Madison that you'll do better to meet up with people there, but good luck, and if you ever decide to set up a comp west of Madison (how about Richland Center or Viroqua? Maybe La Crosse?) I'll probably come.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 16, 2017)

I go to college in Whitewater about 20 minutes from Janesville. Most cubers live in the Madison area though.

Richland Center would be okay for me, as my hometown is about 30 minutes from there, but it's kind of in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 16, 2017)

JackJ said:


> Richland Center would be okay for me, as my hometown is about 30 minutes from there, but it's kind of in the middle of nowhere.



It is, but it's just about 40 minutes away for me too. La Crosse, though, is right on I-90, and pretty close to halfway between Madison and Minneapolis. If I was going to put the effort into organizing something I would go with Viroqua which is about 20 minutes for me, or try for something really in the middle of nowhere just to see if people would come to Seneca or Eastman. I bet I could rent out the basement of the Southwest Prairie Lutheran Church for a Saturday. That would be interesting and remote (and most importantly exceptionally convenient for me).


----------

